# Glass cleaner



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi there which is the best for inside and out I used dodo juice one before but was not that happy with it


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Most of glass cleaning is in the cloth not the cleaner, you can get good results with pretty much anything providing you use a good cloth.

If I had to pick one cleaner though I'd probably say Stoners.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Your right what is the best cloth to use?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Koch Chemie Speed Glass Cleaner & Mircofibre Madness Cloudbuster is my go to combo :thumb:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Have to agree on the cloth front. Cleaner dooka gets my vote & these cloths won't break the bank!! 
https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/blue-pico-microfibre


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Failing that, paper towels still work great, especially the tri-fold thick ones you used to get in commercial dispensers.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Vision Glass cleaner from Autoglanz - Best I've used with in2detailing glass cloths


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nilco Professional Glass Cleaner Spray. £3 for 1 L from B & Q. It's excellent:thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

wowo's glass cleaner, doesnt contain any alcohol or amonia and is after market tint safe  and i use a paragon microfibre fish scale glass cloth, same as this one http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/mf5-power-glass-cloth but a bigger size


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Why not mr.propers glass cleaner it will do the job like some expensive cleaners


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

cleslie said:


> Nilco Professional Glass Cleaner Spray. £3 for 1 L from B & Q. It's excellent:thumb:


I bought it for £5 x 5ltrs from B+Q a couple of weeks ago although I've not tried it yet.


----------



## Pahm (May 11, 2016)

Autoperfekt N1 Glass cleaner with AF waffle cloths , suede cloths and lint free buffing cloths is what I use, separate set of clothes for the exterior & interior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> I bought it for £5 x 5ltrs from B+Q a couple of weeks ago although I've not tried it yet.


Its awesome - I use it with a home bargains Glass cloth (grand total of 39p) and it works wonders!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Its awesome - I use it with a home bargains Glass cloth (grand total of 39p) and it works wonders!


Bugga, I was in town today but forgot to pop in to HB for glass cloths.

My memory is shocking nowadays!!


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

Rayaan said:


> Its awesome - I use it with a home bargains Glass cloth (grand total of 39p) and it works wonders!


Yep, another vote for Nilglass here. Been using it for 20+ years, and still not found anything better, trade or retail.

We used to use it in the shops for counters/windows/etc and it is great at cutting through grease without leaving residue. I like AG Fast Glass too, but Nilglass beats it on price and performance IMHO.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Stoner Invisible Glass on my end with a microfiber towel.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Its awesome - I use it with a home bargains Glass cloth (grand total of 39p) and it works wonders!


if your lucky enough to find any the 5ltrs is was £2 not sure if it still is,they didnt have any left when i went just the £3 1l ones in b and q


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

Power Maxed glass cleaner with combo cloths:

http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/cloths/seamless-premium-pearl-knit-cloth and
http://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/cloths/fishscale-glass-cloth


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If your not getting on with the dodo glass cleaner you definitely need to look at your cloths or cleaning technique. 

Gonz.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I use DDJ clearly menthol and AF crystal. 

I wouldn't buy 5 ltrs as it would take me years to get through it


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Nilglass Cleaner, 
£2 for 5ltrs from b&q, used it for the first time last week, was great, no smears at all.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Autofinesse Crystal 

My combo AG Glass Polish > Autofinesse Crystal


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi All

Are these glass cleaners all safe to use with Gtechnic protection applied?

Liking the idea of the B&Q stuff!


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Nilco Glass cleaner and wowo glass cloths,Stoners is also excellent,nilco is just cheaper!!

Job done every time!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't see past HG car windscreen cleaner having tried a few of the ones already listed above. You have to work quickly with it as it flashes off very fast but then that's probably why it doesn't smear. I use it with a Dodo Juice Mint Merkin:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Klin glass cloth and water will get you superb results.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

GE90 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Are these glass cleaners all safe to use with Gtechnic protection applied?
> 
> Liking the idea of the B&Q stuff!


if it has alcohol/amonia in it it will weaken it or remove it


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

I use Rakija Sljivovica


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

i use a window cleaning scrim to do my windows made by Unger. microfibre 

its excellent with a small spray of autosmart glass clear


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

Frosch bio spirit glass cleaner with a silky microfiber cloth. Perfect! But for not so dirty windows plain water mixed with a little vinegar and the same microfiber cloth works very well and without streaks.


----------

